# toning arms...



## caRpediEm17 (Feb 20, 2006)

alright so im pretty ok with my body, but im not a fan of my arms...theyre not extremely huge, i juSs feel like they could be more toned...what are some routines i could do to help with that? i have weights so thats not a problem..TIA!


----------



## user3 (Feb 21, 2006)

Check this out..scroll down...BTW you don't need that ball. A chair is fine. The ball helps make you balance and hold in your abs while doing the move.
http://exercise.about.com/cs/weightl...mpletricep.htm


Also this is my #1 fave move! The move that Denise is doing in that little gif/video thing.
http://www.deniseaustin.com/exercises/arm_exercises.asp?GCID=S13826x001&KEYWORD=arms+ton  ing


----------



## jess98765 (Feb 21, 2006)

push ups??!!  Oh just thinking about push ups make me cringe at the pain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  Otherwise take up a racket sport such as tennis- great for those arms


----------



## Miss Marcy (Feb 23, 2006)

are your arms chubby? like...do you need to get rid of some squish and THEN tone them? if thats the case the only way to really do it is by working out and losing weight all around...theres no way you can "spot reduce" just one area of your body. you can do all the push ups you want but the muscle wont show unless you burn the fat away. i dunno what your armms look like so...i hope that helped


----------



## caRpediEm17 (Feb 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Marcy* 
_are your arms chubby? like...do you need to get rid of some squish and THEN tone them? if thats the case the only way to really do it is by working out and losing weight all around...theres no way you can "spot reduce" just one area of your body. you can do all the push ups you want but the muscle wont show unless you burn the fat away. i dunno what your armms look like so...i hope that helped  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
no they're not chubby...i mean their not huge or anything, they're juSs not as defined as i would like them ya know? thanks guys!


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 24, 2006)

Probably not going to help, but there is nothing better than playing the cello.

I play an early music instrument similar to the cello and just an hour a day (mind you, it's not as taxing as exercise, at least not in an obvious way) and where do all the soft bits go who knows. 

But my instrument does tone my whole body, but it'd tone anyone's if you had to cling onto this chunk of wood between your legs for any more than 10 minutes!


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 5, 2006)

mspixieears, what a fun way to tone up =)  i played the violin and now i miss it...


----------



## DaisyDee (Mar 21, 2006)

I swear by arm circles, hundreds of them, to shape up arms!


----------



## GimpyPoop (Mar 28, 2006)

Yo,
I remember arm circles from P.E. class!
I have arm problems too!  They're pretty slender, but they have this thing saggy layer of skin and fat that I just wish would tone the heck up!  I work the hell out of them at the gym to no avail.
I guess it's mostly genetics for me.  Bahh!
LN


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## Wattage (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks so much for those, shimmer! Haha, that guy is super buff!!

Just for user reference, the prime mover muslces for the exercises shown (in their respective order):

1. Triceps
2. Triceps & Pecs
3. Biceps 
4. Biceps
5. Biceps
6. Detoid, biceps, triceps, core stabilzers (this one is awesome!!)

Thanks again Shimmer! Looking forward to you posting more


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 19, 2006)

he's super buff but he's not grosssssss like some guys get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



that last one you're supposed to alternate sides on. You can't really tell it from the pic but she's only got one hand on the medicine ball.


----------



## Wattage (Apr 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_he's super buff but he's not grosssssss like some guys get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



that last one you're supposed to alternate sides on. You can't really tell it from the pic but she's only got one hand on the medicine ball. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL - I know what you mean! I hate guys that are SO buff they look like an overstuffed chair without a neck... ack!

That chick has ONE hand on the ball! Holy smokes that is some nutso coordination... I dunno but I think I will stick to two hands myself - just so I don't break my face or something trying to look cool!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 19, 2006)

oh the one where you bring your ass into the air? yeah I ate the garage (our gym is in our garage) floor on that one


----------

